# Erroneous EOL Message on 12.2-RELEASE-p12



## darmokandjalad (Jan 31, 2022)

According to the FreeBSD website, 12.2-RELEASE isn't yet out of support [0], and its end-of-life date is 31 March 2022. [1]

User covacat pointed out in the thread How to detect END-OF-LIFE on an OS release via script? that `freebsd-update` determines EOL status by fetching and decrypting this file:



			http://update.freebsd.org/12.2-RELEASE/amd64/latest.ssl
		


When you decrypt this file with the cert at /var/db/freebsd-update/pub.ssl, you get:

freebsd-update|amd64|12.2-RELEASE|12|4f3ba292a3473fffed65badd7b53baeadf3f014cfc4f130b4eb3b5b3317171d2|1643587200

The last field is an epoch timestamp that represents 2022-01-30T19:00:00 EST. I presume this is a field meaning "EOL" date.

Can anyone advise whom I can contact at the FreeBSD Foundation to correct this? When I run `freebsd-update` on a 12.2-RELEASE machine, I get a scary message saying I'm running an unsupported OS.

Thanks!

[0] https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported/
[1] https://www.freebsd.org/security/


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2022)

darmokandjalad said:


> When I run `freebsd-update` on a 12.2-RELEASE machine, I get a scary message saying I'm running an unsupported OS.


You're going to need to upgrade anyway. Because it WILL be EoL at the end of March. It's just a friendly warning, so you can plan ahead. Which you could have seen coming, old minor versions always expire three months after the release of a new minor version (12.3 was released in December, which automatically means 12.2 will be EoL three months later)


----------



## darmokandjalad (Jan 31, 2022)

Oh, no doubt there, SirDice. I usually upgrade sooner, but was planning on upgrading in February this time. This is the first time I've ever seen this warning from freebsd-upgrade conflicting with the published EOL date, is all.


----------



## Erichans (Jan 31, 2022)

The support matrix with dates: Supported FreeBSD releases


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2022)

darmokandjalad said:


> This is the first time I've ever seen this warning from freebsd-upgrade conflicting with the published EOL date, is all.


I've seen it with 11.1, 11.2, 11.3, 11.4, 12.0, 12.1, etc.


----------



## darmokandjalad (Jan 31, 2022)

Thanks, SirDice. If this is common practice, then I'll drop it. As I said, I've never cut it this close before.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2022)

You don't often get security/errata issues close to an EoL date. So you usually don't notice it.


----------



## MattS (Jan 31, 2022)

I too thought 12.2 eol was March, but per the notice below it's already eol. I upgraded to 12.3 already, just thought I'd share since it was an unexpected notice.



> No updates needed to update system to 12.2-RELEASE-p12.
> 
> WARNING: FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p12 HAS PASSED ITS END-OF-LIFE DATE.
> Any security issues discovered after Sun Jan 30 16:00:00 PST 2022
> will not have been corrected.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 1, 2022)

MattS said:


> per the notice below it's already eol.



Thanks. Please see: 









						FreeBSD release engineering
					

The FreeBSD Project | FreeBSD Release Engineering   13.1-RELEASE estimated some time in early 2022 at .   for an official release schedule does not yet exist.    release schedule is that there's a release every 6 months. FreeBSD 12.3 is up next, that will be released some time in December...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




– in particular, the postscripts under <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/553459>


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2022)

This one really is a little premature though:

```
WARNING: FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4 is approaching its End-of-Life date.
It is strongly recommended that you upgrade to a newer
release within the next 2 months.
```

It's gone after you update to p6.


----------

